# Talking Douglas Firs on eBay



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Hello everyone  , 

I have been wanting to make a talking Bucky, but haven't been able to find a talking fir for the mechanics. Well, eBay has THREE that you can hook up to your CD players...

I thought I might share if anyone else is looking too. I'm not going to start anymore props until I get a few finished. Good Luck!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

If you're looking to do a talking bucky, you may be best to buy a Scary Terry servo driver from Cowlacious and install a servo into the head of it yourself. Unless of course you're dead-set on getting the douglas fir to run it.

Here's a link to Scary Terry's how-to. I'll also add this to the list in the links section.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Zombie-F said:


> If you're looking to do a talking bucky, you may be best to buy a Scary Terry servo driver from Cowlacious and install a servo into the head of it yourself. Unless of course you're dead-set on getting the douglas fir to run it.
> 
> Here's a link to Scary Terry's how-to. I'll also add this to the list in the links section.


Zombie-F is on the money if you want to make a bucky talk. It's a great project. Highly recomended.

Regarding Talking Douglas Firs on eBay, I've bid on several and the price always ends up over thirty bucks. That's way more than I was willing to pay for something to gut. But thanks for letting folks know about them. I know some people really want them.


----------

